# Ryuich Sakamoto



## pioudine

Hello,

My favorite composer is Ryuichi Sakamoto who wrote "Furyo" (starring david Bowie) in 1982. 
The best sountrack he composed was for the "last emperor" movie from B.Bertolucci.
This music is brillant and mixes with success the traditionnal chinese instruments with a western classical symphonic orchestra.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Check out Taro Iwashiro. His soundtrack for Onimusha 2 is amazing.


----------



## Kryten

I quite liked his soundtrack to "Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence" - and his early YMO stuff is a not-so-guilty pleasure


----------

